# HGH, GHRP-6, Insulin, & IGF-1lr3



## Filessika (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it possible to take GH, GHRP-6, and Insulin or IGF(alternating 5 weeks between the two) together. I guess what I mean is do they compliment each other or do they not work well together.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nope they work very well together.PM me if you want help.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hell yeah brother.. I say go for it.. and you may want to consider added mod grf into the mix to maximize the effects of the GHRP.  I researched HGH, GHRP-6, and CJC (mod grf) for a few months and had great results.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

